# Esp USA or Ibanez J-Custom



## a curry (Jun 2, 2019)

As the title States I'm looking into getting either a USA esp m-7 fr or a j custom 7. Looking for some input on quality and playability for both.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 2, 2019)

At that tier, it’s all about preference. You’ll be getting an excellent instrument either way, so the question is are you ESP guy or an Ibanez guy?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 2, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> At that tier, it’s all about preference. You’ll be getting an excellent instrument either way, so the question is are you ESP guy or an Ibanez guy?



Yeah, I'm going to agree with this.

I've played a 6-string ESP USA and 6-string Ibanez J-Custom--each, briefly. Generally speaking you're getting similar quality on each.

It's really down what you like in terms of shape, aesthetic, features, neck-shape, etc.

I really liked the J-Custom I played but in terms of overall looks, neck-shape, and features, I would get an ESP USA--especially since you have a lot more options in terms of colors/finishes and pickups with ESP USA.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 2, 2019)

yes


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 2, 2019)

You can probably find flaws in either if you are determined and look hard enough. 

Try to play at least one of each so you can at least get a feel for overall neck and body shapes, then pick the one you like the most.

If you can’t play them, just pick the one that you like the look of best...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 2, 2019)

J-customs are awesome guitars but not worth the insane prices they are charging for them new nowadays. If you like Ibbys and want something more refined than a Prestige then they are the next step. Great fretwork, super smooth neck finish, action as low as you could want, mahogany bodies(although that's not as big a deal anymore). You should be able to find a second hand one easily enough.


----------



## gunch (Jun 2, 2019)

Do ESP USAs have the nutso fretwork that the ESP CS have?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 2, 2019)

gunch said:


> Do ESP USAs have the nutso fretwork that the ESP CS have?



Yes. 

You're really not going to find better. 

Honestly, I say go ESP USA. You'll be able to customize the guitar and the quality is beyond reproach. 

I like Ibanez. A lot. But I just don't think the current batch of JCRG7s are anything special. Great quality, but just not all too inspiring. To me at least. 

Though, have you considered a Suhr M7? I love mine. 

That said, I'm GASing for an ESP USA M7FR too.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 2, 2019)

Yeah I think ESP USA is definitely in Suhr territory, and a lot more affordable unless you can find a Suhr you like on the used market. The fretwork on mine is just ridiculously good.


----------



## a curry (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys, I think I'm going to go in the direction of esp, now I just gotta move some equipment.


----------



## yan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Another one to look at in that price range is the USA Schecter sunset 24-7.
Having owned the top tier of both Ibanez and ESP, I now lean ESP due to neck profiles but the quality of the two is fairly equal.
So between them I vote ESP...and my avatar has a Jem 7v7 and 2013 UV777bk, two more awesome guitars from Ibanez.
I just am getting older with more hand issues and don't like super thin necks anymore.

That said, I have moved into USA Schecter without regret. First of all, ESP and Schecter share some bloodlines with ownership and design. But the real separator for me is fretwork. The Schecter USA line (and masterworks) has the best fretwork I have seen or used with ESP Original very close. I think both are above Suhr in that regard, but all very well built. I know this is highly personal and subjective, but all I can say is I have actually owned and played these exact guitars. I have had Suhr and Anderson, Jackson custom shop...all are phenomenal guitars and you really can't go wrong. But Schecter USA fretwork easily surpasses 75% of these guitars and has few equals. Shigeki Aoshima is the fret specialist there and if you ask around top builder circles, he carries a lot of weight.

You can easily build as Sunset 24-7 for the price of J custom or ESP USA...$3k or less. Hardtail or Floyd, and different headstock configurations as well. If you need more questions answered, call Jason at DCGL...


----------



## Zado (Jun 5, 2019)

^AND their on pickups are quite something


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 6, 2019)

As someone who sells both extensively for a living, I'd give the nod to ESP. They're more consistently great and have far more options. I love J-Customs as well, but the ESPs are just on another level unless you're talking about the Sugi-built J-Customs which I know you aren't (those are like $7000).


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 6, 2019)

J-Customs are nice but way over priced, imo. Esp's are nice too and also priced a bit high, imo, but not as much as Ibby. The major difference is that most the ESP are not bolt on and Ibbys are Bolt on. I would personally shop the used market and modify whatever I needed to and save a bunch of money.


----------



## a curry (Jun 6, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> As someone who sells both extensively for a living, I'd give the nod to ESP. They're more consistently great and have far more options. I love J-Customs as well, but the ESPs are just on another level unless you're talking about the Sugi-built J-Customs which I know you aren't (those are like $7000).




What about those new schecters you just got in? How would they compare?


----------



## Zado (Jun 7, 2019)

a curry said:


> What about those new schecters you just got in? How would they compare?


I Remember them having anche astounding koa PT.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 7, 2019)

gunch said:


> Do ESP USAs have the nutso fretwork that the ESP CS have?


wth is a nutso?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 7, 2019)

setsuna7 said:


> wth is a nutso?



$20, same as in town. 


(Sorry, sorry, sorry, couldn't help myself, I'll show myself out...)


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 7, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> J-Customs are nice but way over priced, imo. Esp's are nice too and also priced a bit high, imo, but not as much as Ibby. The major difference is that most the ESP are not bolt on and Ibbys are Bolt on. I would personally shop the used market and modify whatever I needed to and save a bunch of money.



Seeing as its 2019 and high-end guitars cost what they cost, I don't think either are "overpriced". In fact, the prices have come way down for J-Customs. They used to be around $4000-4500 as recent as about 4-5 years ago. The current models are $2999 and often can be had for less of course with discounts, etc.

That said, yes the ESPs are more bang for the back, but dude they have bolt-on models too. In fact, the ESP USA M-7 model is a bolt-on. Bolt-ons aren't worse than neck-thrus, just different. All are equally viable construction methods and can produce equally good sustain and tone in the hands of the right luthier (which ESP most definitely have). 



a curry said:


> What about those new schecters you just got in? How would they compare?



Those are pretty incredible as well. ESP custom shop quality for sure, but with killer specs and a reasonable price for what you get.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 7, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Seeing as its 2019 and high-end guitars cost what they cost, I don't think either are "overpriced". In fact, the prices have come way down for J-Customs. They used to be around $4000-4500 as recent as about 4-5 years ago. The current models are $2999 and often can be had for less of course with discounts, etc.
> 
> That said, yes the ESPs are more bang for the back, but dude they have bolt-on models too. In fact, the ESP USA M-7 model is a bolt-on. Bolt-ons aren't worse than neck-thrus, just different. All are equally viable construction methods and can produce equally good sustain and tone in the hands of the right luthier (which ESP most definitely have).
> 
> ...



Yep, I actually prefer bolt-on necks myself. I didn't know ESP had those. They look nice. I guess what I mean by overpriced what I'm saying is that for half the price or less you can get an instrument that is just as comfortable and playable/stable but without all the extra cost. I've had a few J-customs in the past (rg8527, 8427 and more) and I actually preferred my Prestige rg2027x I used to have and my rg7620 more. I find that no matter if the guitar is cheap or expensive doesn't really factor in to how much I like it. I learned the hard way by having custom guitars made that each cost over $4k and though they were phenomenal guitars, I actually ended up liking and playing my old rg7620 more and liked the tone better too. It was hard to admit for awhile and the resale loss was eye opening too. I won't keep guitars around that I don't play regularly. I like some of those Axe Palace runs I'm seeing for less than a J-Custom too. I also like the older Agile Interceptor Pros compared to ESP's especially for $3000 less. I mean, I'd rather have an arsenal of fully modified Agile's and save money than 1 guitar. That being said, if I played the guitar and fell in love with it I would certainly pay $3-4k for it, but I'd have to play it first or have a no questions money back return option.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 7, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Yep, I actually prefer bolt-on necks myself. I didn't know ESP had those. They look nice. I guess what I mean by overpriced what I'm saying is that for half the price or less you can get an instrument that is just as comfortable and playable/stable but without all the extra cost. I've had a few J-customs in the past (rg8527, 8427 and more) and I actually preferred my Prestige rg2027x I used to have and my rg7620 more. I find that no matter if the guitar is cheap or expensive doesn't really factor in to how much I like it. I learned the hard way by having custom guitars made that each cost over $4k and though they were phenomenal guitars, I actually ended up liking and playing my old rg7620 more and liked the tone better too. It was hard to admit for awhile and the resale loss was eye opening too. I won't keep guitars around that I don't play regularly. I like some of those Axe Palace runs I'm seeing for less than a J-Custom too. I also like the older Agile Interceptor Pros compared to ESP's especially for $3000 less. I mean, I'd rather have an arsenal of fully modified Agile's and save money than 1 guitar. That being said, if I played the guitar and fell in love with it I would certainly pay $3-4k for it, but I'd have to play it first or have a no questions money back return option.



I agree with some of that, but you're talking apples and oranges IMO. An Agile, while decent for the money, is not going to be comparable to an ESP Custom Shop or Ibanez J-Custom, regardless of how much you modify it. I firmly believe in quality over quantity. I personally would absolutely NOT want a fleet of Agiles over 1-2 awesome guitars. But again the key there is an awesome guitar, not like... well... I don't wanna name names.

The thing that I've learned over the years, is that quality is everything, more so than specs on paper. For example, an Ibanez Iron Label may have cool specs on paper, but they will typically sound dead/dull with shitty fretwork when compared to a Prestige, and ESPECIALLY when compared to a J-Custom. Certainly many "high end" guitar brands are overrated pieces of shit, and from that standpoint, yes they're bad investments. However, when we're talking about the likes of ESP or an Ibanez J-Custom, thats not the case. 

Having had thousands and thousands of guitars come through my doors over the years, I've learned that some guitars just don't have "it". No pickup upgrades in the world could make up for the fact the guitar sounded dead, lifeless, or dull. The resonance of the wood, quality of construction and hardware, fretwork, etc all matters a LOT. Those are things you get with something like a J-Custom vs. an RG7321. While certainly there are the occasional diamond in the rough (I have an LTD SCT-607B which inexplicably sounds/plays awesome), 19 times out of 20 that LTD is going to get smoked by its ESP counterpart for example.

Now look, if someone has a budget of $800, I'm not here to tell them they cant get a very nice guitar. I just think people shouldn't kid themselves that you can throw a set of good pickups in an Indonesian Ibanez or a Korean Chapman and expect its going to have a fraction of the tone and playability of an ESP USA or Ibanez J-Custom, for example. Apart from the occasional sick used find or blowout sale, you DO tend to get what you paid for. 

TL;DR - Quality over quantity, save up to get that one special piece if need be and you'll be happier in the end. Every reputable dealer such as ourselves offer a "no questions asked" return policy, not to mention 0% interest financing options, and other things that make trying something a zero risk proposition. Thats actually why I DONT like to buy used guitars. IF you don't like them, you're shit out of luck. I only buy new so things have a return policy, are under warranty, etc unless of course I can play it first at a local shop


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 7, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I agree with some of that, but you're talking apples and oranges IMO. An Agile, while decent for the money, is not going to be comparable to an ESP Custom Shop or Ibanez J-Custom, regardless of how much you modify it. I firmly believe in quality over quantity. I personally would absolutely NOT want a fleet of Agiles over 1-2 awesome guitars. But again the key there is an awesome guitar, not like... well... I don't wanna name names.
> 
> The thing that I've learned over the years, is that quality is everything, more so than specs on paper. For example, an Ibanez Iron Label may have cool specs on paper, but they will typically sound dead/dull with shitty fretwork when compared to a Prestige, and ESPECIALLY when compared to a J-Custom. Certainly many "high end" guitar brands are overrated pieces of shit, and from that standpoint, yes they're bad investments. However, when we're talking about the likes of ESP or an Ibanez J-Custom, thats not the case.
> 
> ...



No, I get what your saying. apples and oranges for sure. Generally speaking I'd say I agree. I just must have played some diamonds in the rough. I've played many high dollar guitars and owned a few too and I have yet to find one I actually prefer to play and the sound of compared to my current rg7620 and my freinds old Agile Intercepter Pro. Generally build quality and materials are better though I must agree. I find this especially true with acoustic guitars. I played my buddys $3k Martin a month or so ago and it was a big disappointment. I also played my other buddys $400 Ibanez acoustic and it was way nicer. I'd rather own that for sure and save my money. Maybe I just have cheap taste : ) I really do like the looks of those RGDR7UCS desert yellow ones on the AxePalace website though. That's a very tasty lookng axe for the money. I have been wanting a blank, black ebony fretboard LoPRo 7 string from Ibanez for years. The only thing I need now is a 25.5 scale and regular not reversed headstock and I'm sold. Basically an rg752 with a blank, black ebony fretboard, regular headstock, and no body binding or anything. I would love to see that happen. Even better, make it an RGA body style with a LoPRo and abody that isn't mahogany.


----------



## a curry (Jun 7, 2019)

This has turned into a great read. Honestly I'm thinking I'm going to go for one of those schecters that just came in. I've never really been a fan of hum/single set up but the rest of the options are just amazing.


----------



## budda (Jun 8, 2019)

a curry said:


> This has turned into a great read. Honestly I'm thinking I'm going to go for one of those schecters that just came in. I've never really been a fan of hum/single set up but the rest of the options are just amazing.



Have you had an HS setup?


----------



## a curry (Jun 8, 2019)

budda said:


> Have you had an HS setup?



No I've have 3 single, and hum/single/hum. But I'm willing to try it out.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 8, 2019)

> Now look, if someone has a budget of $800, I'm not here to tell them they cant get a very nice guitar. I just think people shouldn't kid themselves that you can throw a set of good pickups in an Indonesian Ibanez or a Korean Chapman and expect its going to have a fraction of the tone and playability of an ESP USA or Ibanez J-Custom, for example. Apart from the occasional sick used find or blowout sale, you DO tend to get what you paid for.



As much as I agree with you on principle, the gap between midrange and high end instruments is considerably thinner than when I started playing. Two reasons being, the overall rise in quality in the entry level/midrange and the availability of high end guitars thanks to internet. When I was a teenager, there were maybe 20 ESPs for sale in Paris, for stupid amounts of money so they had sort of a magical aura. Nowadays I own a few and played many, and they are, yes, very good. But they don't play themselves, nor do they fill my income tax declaration for me, which would be a HUGE help.
Didn't have the opportunity to play a Solar, but WMI overall is issuing solid stuff for what you pay. 25 years ago you had to pray to get a decent set of tuners on anything under 1K. (Jiggle a bit relative to purchasing power and inflation in your country, a japanese Fender was 4K Francs then, so technically less than 1K but it was still one month of the minimum salary in France then)


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 9, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> No, I get what your saying. apples and oranges for sure. Generally speaking I'd say I agree. I just must have played some diamonds in the rough. I've played many high dollar guitars and owned a few too and I have yet to find one I actually prefer to play and the sound of compared to my current rg7620 and my freinds old Agile Intercepter Pro. Generally build quality and materials are better though I must agree. I find this especially true with acoustic guitars. I played my buddys $3k Martin a month or so ago and it was a big disappointment. I also played my other buddys $400 Ibanez acoustic and it was way nicer. I'd rather own that for sure and save my money. Maybe I just have cheap taste : ) I really do like the looks of those RGDR7UCS desert yellow ones on the AxePalace website though. That's a very tasty lookng axe for the money. I have been wanting a blank, black ebony fretboard LoPRo 7 string from Ibanez for years. The only thing I need now is a 25.5 scale and regular not reversed headstock and I'm sold. Basically an rg752 with a blank, black ebony fretboard, regular headstock, and no body binding or anything. I would love to see that happen. Even better, make it an RGA body style with a LoPRo and abody that isn't mahogany.



I totally respect your opinion, this is just one of those things we'd have to chat about which specific high-end guitars you've had that underwhelmed you so I'd have more context. There's a lot of overhyped, mediocre expensive guitars out there, and then there are some that are worth every penny and thensome. 

Regarding your limited run idea, it sounds like you may be pleased with one of our ones we have planned. Stay tuned or follow us on social media.



a curry said:


> This has turned into a great read. Honestly I'm thinking I'm going to go for one of those schecters that just came in. I've never really been a fan of hum/single set up but the rest of the options are just amazing.



The neck single coil pickup on the limited run Schecter FR is amazing. Its super hot, juicy, harmonically rich yet cleans up well. It doesnt have the ice-picky highs a lot of single coil pickups have. Its more like a humbucker in terms of its fullness yet has the wide frequency response and attack of a good single coil. I think you'd be VERY pleased with it.



Andromalia said:


> As much as I agree with you on principle, the gap between midrange and high end instruments is considerably thinner than when I started playing. Two reasons being, the overall rise in quality in the entry level/midrange and the availability of high end guitars thanks to internet. When I was a teenager, there were maybe 20 ESPs for sale in Paris, for stupid amounts of money so they had sort of a magical aura. Nowadays I own a few and played many, and they are, yes, very good. But they don't play themselves, nor do they fill my income tax declaration for me, which would be a HUGE help.
> Didn't have the opportunity to play a Solar, but WMI overall is issuing solid stuff for what you pay. 25 years ago you had to pray to get a decent set of tuners on anything under 1K. (Jiggle a bit relative to purchasing power and inflation in your country, a japanese Fender was 4K Francs then, so technically less than 1K but it was still one month of the minimum salary in France then)



I agree, and yet I disagree. Yes, the stuff coming out of Korea now is WAAAAY better than 5-10 years ago, and light years beyond when they first started. The gap between a top end WMI-produced ESP/LTD EC-1000 and an ESP E-II Eclipse, while noticeable, is not huge. That said... the gap between an ESP E-II Eclipse and an ESP USA or Original Series Eclipse is GIGANTIC.

So really, while in theory you're correct, there are a lot of variables in play which can change one's perspective. I love my LTD SCT-607B, I got lucky and got one that played and sounded better than most of the hundreds of other LTDs I've played over the years. What you get with the higher-end ESPs (or Ibanez, or PRS, or name your brand here) is more consistency, better quality craftsmanship/materials, etc.

In spite of owning and operating a shop that primarily sells high-end gear, I am *not* an elitist. I think there's a ton of awesome <$1000 guitars these days. Hell, I would take those MExican made Charvels over most USA Jacksons these days. But in general I still do think you get what you pay for.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 10, 2019)

To be honest I think ESP is a bad exemple because the Standard series were such a high quality for the price. I haven't played an EII so can't comment on recent quality, but my old trusty standard Viper is 99.99% where my ultratone is. (a Sugo made instrument)


----------



## gunch (Jun 10, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I agree with some of that, but you're talking apples and oranges IMO. An Agile, while decent for the money, is not going to be comparable to an ESP Custom Shop or Ibanez J-Custom, regardless of how much you modify it. I firmly believe in quality over quantity. I personally would absolutely NOT want a fleet of Agiles over 1-2 awesome guitars. But again the key there is an awesome guitar, _not like... well... I don't wanna name names._
> 
> The thing that I've learned over the years, is that quality is everything, more so than specs on paper. For example, an Ibanez Iron Label may have cool specs on paper, but they will typically sound dead/dull with shitty fretwork when compared to a Prestige, and ESPECIALLY when compared to a J-Custom. _Certainly many "high end" guitar brands are overrated pieces of shit, and from that standpoint, yes they're bad investments._ However, when we're talking about the likes of ESP or an Ibanez J-Custom, thats not the case.
> 
> ...



[Banging table]
DIRT DIRT DIRT DIRT DIRT


----------



## Zado (Jun 10, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> . I haven't played an EII so can't comment on recent quality, but my old trusty standard Viper is 99.99% where my ultratone is. (a Sugo made instrument)


Sugo made? Looks like this?







Ok sorry, it's an italian thing


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 10, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Hell, I would take those MExican made Charvels over most USA Jacksons these days.



Not a fair fight, those Charvels are friggin’ dope.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 12, 2019)

Jackson Custom shop or die. And that's coming from a guy who used to love (and still enjoys) Ibanez customs and J Craft. And I also prefer wildly pointy guitars. If only Ibanez would pump out a J Craft Xiphos....

But seriously, either way between J Custom or ESP Custom, they would be a great choice. The comments on Schecter Custom Shop I agree with too. They are NOT my taste in look and feel, but dammit if they aren't awesomely made instruments. I've never been a big ESP fan, but I have had a few of their custom shop signature models pass through my hands and they were some of the finest instruments I've ever handled. You're talking bigger bucks with all of these brand custom shops, but you will get an awesome quality instrument. Definitely an heirloom/investment-level guitar. Plus, unlike some big brand shops, you can customize the hell out of ESP and Schecter.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 16, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I agree with some of that, but you're talking apples and oranges IMO. An Agile, while decent for the money, is not going to be comparable to an ESP Custom Shop or Ibanez J-Custom, regardless of how much you modify it. I firmly believe in quality over quantity. I personally would absolutely NOT want a fleet of Agiles over 1-2 awesome guitars. But again the key there is an awesome guitar, not like... well... I don't wanna name names.
> 
> The thing that I've learned over the years, is that quality is everything, more so than specs on paper. For example, an Ibanez Iron Label may have cool specs on paper, but they will typically sound dead/dull with shitty fretwork when compared to a Prestige, and ESPECIALLY when compared to a J-Custom. Certainly many "high end" guitar brands are overrated pieces of shit, and from that standpoint, yes they're bad investments. However, when we're talking about the likes of ESP or an Ibanez J-Custom, thats not the case.
> 
> ...




i don't agree with this at all. there's a point of diminishing returns with guitars. i have several high end custom guitars(and several WMI guitars), and while there is a difference, it's pretty slight.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 16, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Jackson Custom shop or die. And that's coming from a guy who used to love (and still enjoys) Ibanez customs and J Craft. And I also prefer wildly pointy guitars. If only Ibanez would pump out a J Craft Xiphos....



Yeah? 80% of every custom shop Jackson we order has to get sent back due to various flaws. They're not comparable with the ESP Custom Shop IMO. I like Jacksons when they're on, but their QC is terrible.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah? 80% of every custom shop Jackson we order has to get sent back due to various flaws. They're not comparable with the ESP Custom Shop IMO. I like Jacksons when they're on, but their QC is terrible.



Given the issues some users have had with HT6 and 7 models, I'm inclined to agree. Something is up at JCS. I know they're overloaded, but it seems to be having an impact on quality now.


----------



## Zado (Jun 16, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah? 80% of every custom shop Jackson we order has to get sent back due to various flaws. They're not comparable with the ESP Custom Shop IMO. I like Jacksons when they're on, but their QC is terrible.


That's because you don't consider the 23 frets on a 4k CS Kelly a feature


----------



## Vyn (Jun 16, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given the issues some users have had with HT6 and 7 models, I'm inclined to agree. Something is up at JCS. I know they're overloaded, but it seems to be having an impact on quality now.



They closed Masterbuilt orders a while ago due to the amount of guitars they were doing for artists. I wonder if some of the CS Select builds are now suffering for the same reason.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 17, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah? 80% of every custom shop Jackson we order has to get sent back due to various flaws. They're not comparable with the ESP Custom Shop IMO. I like Jacksons when they're on, but their QC is terrible.



Yeah I can't speak well for the QC. Just my brand preference, even if it's a gamble. I've never laid my hands on a bad Warrior, Kelly, Death Kelly (only touched one to be fair), but one or two super-strats were less than to be desired. If anyone has a litmus sampling of all these brands, it's definitely a shop like yours, and the OP won't go wrong with either ESP or Schecter. But, Jackson is my pitch because I think everyone should join the Warrior master race. Just de-vangelizing, doing the dark lord's work!


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 17, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given the issues some users have had with HT6 and 7 models, I'm inclined to agree. Something is up at JCS. I know they're overloaded, but it seems to be having an impact on quality now.



The quality of the guitars are typically very good, it's just often very inexcusable finish flaws and the like rather than the more major fret/neck issues that plagued the older Misha guitars.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 18, 2019)

Cannot comment on ESP USA, but I can on JCustoms.

JCustoms are the closest in feel of solidity and finish I've found in comparison to my LACS. Solid guitars, as in, the feel well put together, like everything has a solid snug fit and has been built to tighter tolerances than the top of the mass produced lines (like japan prestiges). I'm also assuming they choose their wood a bit more discerningly, as both I have, despite being different models, sound very very very good. They both not only look like, but also feel and sound like premium instruments. 

So I can recommend them going of the two I have (JC RG7-1 (or RG8527 or something like that) and JC RG7-CST)


----------



## Robotechnology (Jun 23, 2019)

I’m pretty sure that correct answer to this question is ALL 3 (adding USA Schecter in there as well)


----------



## Zado (Jun 23, 2019)

Robotechnology said:


> I’m pretty sure that correct answer to this question is ALL 3 (adding USA Schecter in there as well)


The first one is badass and the 3rd one is how the next Pete Thorn signature should be


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2019)

That J-custom actually does nothing for me. 

But the ESP and Schecter... Hoooo boy. Cockstock and metallic blue


----------



## Forkface (Jul 5, 2019)

a curry said:


> This has turned into a great read. Honestly I'm thinking I'm going to go for one of those schecters that just came in. I've never really been a fan of hum/single set up but the rest of the options are just amazing.


i just got one, its monstrous. on par with my Jcustom. they're very different i think, but you can feel equal levels of quality.
first time with an HS setup, so far i've been liking it but i still need to get used to it/figure out which situations to use each position. IMO, the jcustom is still considerably more versatile due to the 5 way switch on dual hums, but frankly, that bridge pickup Nick got for the Schecter is mindblowing.

ps. thanks Nick!

NGD coming up soon(ish)


----------



## waffles (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm a big fan Ibanez fanboy but I always found those tree of life inlays (as well as the overall aesthetics of all J-customs I've seen) to be too gay. Too many aesthetic features and extra knobs and pickups and such whereas I'm more of a minimalist guy when it comes to guitars. I'm sure they're well-built guitars with the highest possible playability on an Ibanez but the visual aspect of those guitars really turn me off.

With those options, I'll go for the ESP.


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2019)

Forkface said:


> that bridge pickup Nick got for the Schecter is mindblowing.


Which is?


----------



## Forkface (Jul 5, 2019)

Zado said:


> Which is?


as per Axepalace's website:

"Pickups: Schecter Custom Shop Brimstone set (custom wound for us, must be heard!)"


----------



## Forkface (Jul 5, 2019)

waffles said:


> I'm a big fan Ibanez fanboy but I always found those tree of life inlays (as well as the overall aesthetics of all J-customs I've seen) to be too gay. Too many aesthetic features and extra knobs and pickups and such whereas I'm more of a minimalist guy when it comes to guitars. I'm sure they're well-built guitars with the highest possible playability on an Ibanez but the visual aspect of those guitars really turn me off.
> 
> With those options, I'll go for the ESP.


very mature...
also idk wtf you talking about extra pickups and knobs. all of them have pretty standard hsh/hh and 2 knobs.


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2019)

Forkface said:


> as per Axepalace's website:
> 
> "Pickups: Schecter Custom Shop Brimstone set (custom wound for us, must be heard!)"


Mmm even if custom wound those should be super heavy, not my thing. Glad you like em tho


----------



## waffles (Jul 6, 2019)

Forkface said:


> very mature...
> also idk wtf you talking about extra pickups and knobs. all of them have pretty standard hsh/hh and 2 knobs.



That's right. So stunning and brave and I'm so damn woke.

With a USA ESP custom, I have more DIVERSITY in my options.

Now if there was a fixed bridge J-custom model with no neck pickup, no tone knob, no inlays, and a plain black satin finish, I'd probably go for the Ibanez.


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2019)

waffles said:


> I'm a big fan Ibanez fanboy but I always found those tree of life inlays (as well as the overall aesthetics of all J-customs I've seen) to be too gay. Too many aesthetic features and extra knobs and pickups and such whereas I'm more of a minimalist guy when it comes to guitars. I'm sure they're well-built guitars with the highest possible playability on an Ibanez but the visual aspect of those guitars really turn me off.
> 
> With those options, I'll go for the ESP.





waffles said:


> That's right. So stunning and brave and I'm so damn woke.
> 
> With a USA ESP custom, I have more DIVERSITY in my options.
> 
> Now if there was a fixed bridge J-custom model with no neck pickup, no tone knob, no inlays, and a plain black satin finish, I'd probably go for the Ibanez.



Knock off the homophobic stuff.


----------



## waffles (Jul 6, 2019)

Sure thing. I support LGBTA. Happy pride.


----------



## Randy (Jul 6, 2019)

You're welcome to feel however you want, but unnecessarily dragging it into INSTRUMENT related forums to stir up shit is unnecessary and it'll get you in trouble every time. Nobody's saying you can't think that you want to think but take it somewhere else or keep it to yourself.

That's the end of that discussion, moving on.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 6, 2019)

Homophobes get the fuck out


----------



## narad (Jul 6, 2019)

You gotta have some deep-seated sexual issues if you're bringing orientation up because a guitar has a vine inlay. I mean, I'll never own a PRS because the birds remind me of when my dad left us, but that's different.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 6, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> Homophobes get the fuck out





narad said:


> You gotta have some deep-seated sexual issues if you're bringing orientation up because a guitar has a vine inlay. I mean, I'll never own a PRS because the birds remind me of when my dad left us, but that's different.



Your heart is in the right place guys, but let's let this convo end.


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 6, 2019)

I love the schecter and the esp, but that ibanez is maybe the first j-custom that I really dislike from the aesthetic point of view. Especially the forearm contour... Yuck!


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 6, 2019)

Yeah I'm not a fan of that contour at all!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 6, 2019)

That jc needs to be repossesed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2019)

Jarmake said:


> I love the schecter and the esp, but that ibanez is maybe the first j-custom that I really dislike from the aesthetic point of view. Especially the forearm contour... Yuck!





jephjacques said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of that contour at all!





The906 said:


> That jc needs to be repossesed.



Kind of poor taste dumping on the dude's guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 7, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kind of poor taste dumping on the dude's guitar.



Good catch, thanks, apologies to @Robotechnology , I derped the context there.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 7, 2019)

I'll throw my $0.02 in for what it's worth which isn't much. Everyone is gonna tell you to go with ESP. Obviously get what you want but this talk of Ibanez being "way over-priced" compared to the ESP, well I'm not too sure where that's coming from. On Sweetwater the ESP USA M7 FR is $3449 the J.Custom RG8527Z is $3200. Is the ESP the "better" guitar? I think at these price points it comes to personal preference. Like do you prefer an actual Floyd? I would if choosing between these two. The only Ibanez trems I like are the Lo-Pro or original Edge. So that would be a major point to ESP. I agree with the finish options too. I don't care for the current 8527 finish. I keep seeing people mention fretwork, If your in the $3000+ territory I would have to imagine the fret work on either is going to be excellent. Any way whatever you choose I hope it works well for you. Very exciting!


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 7, 2019)

I thought they were just example pics


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2019)

Azathoth43 said:


> I'll throw my $0.02 in for what it's worth which isn't much. Everyone is gonna tell you to go with ESP. Obviously get what you want but this talk of Ibanez being "way over-priced" compared to the ESP, well I'm not too sure where that's coming from. On Sweetwater the ESP USA M7 FR is $3449 the J.Custom RG8527Z is $3200. Is the ESP the "better" guitar? I think at these price points it comes to personal preference. Like do you prefer an actual Floyd? I would if choosing between these two. The only Ibanez trems I like are the Lo-Pro or original Edge. So that would be a major point to ESP. I agree with the finish options too. I don't care for the current 8527 finish. I keep seeing people mention fretwork, If your in the $3000+ territory I would have to imagine the fret work on either is going to be excellent. Any way whatever you choose I hope it works well for you. Very exciting!



Keep in mind, the ESP can be ordered in various materials, finishes, and hardware configurations, while the Ibanez has been the same vaguely blue/black RG7 they've been putting out for nearly a decade and a half now. I think that's the value proposition being made in favor of the ESP.

You're totally right though, this is a preference issue more than anything else.


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 7, 2019)

For me, the ESP. More finish options plus in my experience better fit and finish (I've played JCs back to back with ESP USAs and the ESPs had noticeably better fret work).


----------

